# Can i use 2 sound cards at same time



## ramesh_vishwak (Jun 27, 2008)

I have question related sound card .If i am using two sound cards on my computer so can i use both at a time for different speakers and can i play different music using to players.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Yes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3ZYCiliK9o


----------

